# paint for children's toys



## JoM (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m seeking recommendations about paint to use on wooden toys which I’ll be giving away on a small scale (so I’m not worrying about the CPSIA, though I am still basically concerned about safety). I definitely want the paint I use to be AP certified as non-toxic. I’d also like the colors to be rich and saturated, but not opaque; I want the wood grain to show through. And I’d like to be able to get primary colors and then mix my own, so smooth mixing ability matters to me. Any suggestions? What have you used? Acrylic? Tempera? Watercolor? Full-strength or diluted? Are there any particular brands of paint that you would recommend (or recommend avoiding)?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

this is just me 
i would not use any paint or stain if the toys are going to kids that would put them in thier mouth
here is an idea.... go on line and search organic pigment powder ( pig dust ) mix it with a vegitable oil and use it as a stain


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

jack warner said:


> this is just me
> i would not use any paint or stain if the toys are going to kids that would put them in thier mouth
> here is an idea.... go on line and search organic pigment powder ( pig dust ) mix it with a vegitable oil and use it as a stain


doesnt veg oil go bad ?? got some on a raw picnic table and it started smelling in a few months


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

it might if you cake it on, i would use just enough to put color on the piece


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Mineral oil is ok for that use but not sure about the safety factor for children. Vegetable oil is a bad idea it does go bad that's why they say not to use it on cutting boards.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JoH said:


> I’m seeking recommendations about paint to use on wooden toys which I’ll be giving away on a small scale (so I’m not worrying about the CPSIA, though I am still basically concerned about safety). I definitely want the paint I use to be AP certified as non-toxic. I’d also like the colors to be rich and saturated, but not opaque; I want the wood grain to show through. And I’d like to be able to get primary colors and then mix my own, so smooth mixing ability matters to me. Any suggestions? What have you used? Acrylic? Tempera? Watercolor? Full-strength or diluted? Are there any particular brands of paint that you would recommend (or recommend avoiding)?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Most paints when cured are kid safe. For ease of mixing you could use waterbased acrylics.












 





.
.


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Mineral oil is ok for that use but not sure about the safety factor for children. Vegetable oil is a bad idea it does go bad that's why they say not to use it on cutting boards.


yep it goes bad


----------



## jeneferwillson (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello everyone !!
When we are going to paint our kids toys we should select colors of their choice. We should know that which colors our kids like the most. In my childhood i have lots of toys with pink color.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

*watercolor & milk paint*

i have used stockmar watercolors for toys and like it a lot. it does let the grain show through and is easy to mix your own color using just the primaries. also i have used milk paint which is easy to use but you don't see the grain as well.

these were done with the watercolors:


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Mineral oil is ok for that use but not sure about the safety factor for children. .


Mineral oil is non toxic. It used to be given to kids for constipation, though that’s not done any more because if they breathe in the liquid it’s bad for the lungs, not because the dried stuff is bad. Drinking a whole bunch from the bottle won't kill a kid but will cause bad GI upset. The small amount used as a finish in inconsequential.


----------

